# خضوع الزوجة



## Br.Hany (24 أبريل 2009)

*كذلك أيتها النساء، كن خاضعات لرجالكن، حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة، يُربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة، ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوفٍ ( 1بط 3: 1  ، 2)*
*أسمى دافع لخضوع الزوجة هو أنها في علاقتها بزوجها تمثل علاقة الكنيسة بالمسيح. «لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضًا رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد. ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء» ( أف 5: 23 ، 24). لذا فالمرأة في خضوعها تقدم صورة عملية لخضوع الكنيسة للمسيح. ولا يوجد شيء يرفع شأن دور الزوجة مثل تشبيهه بدور الكنيسة عروس المسيح. فخضوع الكنيسة هو المثال الذي يجب أن تتبعه الزوجة.

لكن ما معنى أن الزوجة يجب أن "تخضع في كل شيء"؟ أعتقد أنها تخضع في كل ما يتوافق مع مشيئة الله. أما إذا وُجد ما يتعارض مع ولائها للرب، فهي في هذه الحالة فقط تمتنع عن الخضوع. لكن من الجانب الآخر ينبغي أن تطيع زوجها في كل أمور الحياة الأخرى حتى ولو كان زوجها غير مؤمن.

دافع آخر هو أن خضوع المرأة المسيحية يتفق وربوبية المسيح على حياتها. «أيتها النساء، اخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق في الرب» ( كو 3: 18 ). إن الأخت التي تعترف بالمسيح ربًا على حياتها، مدعوة أن تُظهر هذا في بيتها بخضوعها لزوجها. فالحياة المسيحية تُعاش أولاً في البيت.

وكلمة "الرب" تتكرر في رسالة كولوسي (3: 18- 4: 1) سبع مرات (باعتبار أن كلمة سيد في 4: 1 هي نفسها كلمة رب). والتنبير هنا على أهمية إظهار ربوبية المسيح. وهذا يتفق واتجاه الرسالة حيث نرى أن المسيح هو الكل في الكل (3: 11) وأن المؤمنين مدعوون للخضوع له في كل شيء؟

ويا له من فكر هام للزوجة التي تريد أن تكرم الرب وتخدمه وتطيعه. فهي تعبِّر عن ذلك، لا فقط بالعبادة في الكنيسة أو المشاركة في الخدمة، لكن أولاً بالخضوع لزوجها. ربما لا تجد الزوجة ترحيبًا من الناس (وأخشى أن أقول، ومن بعض المؤمنين) لمبدأ الخضوع، باعتباره لا يتفق والعصر الذي نعيشه، لكن يكفي أن يتفق ومشيئة الرب «كما يليق في الرب».

إن شعار الزوجة التقية يجب أن يكون: سأمارس في البيت ما أعترف به في الكنيسة أن «يسوع المسيح هو رب». 
الزوجة تخضع لزوجها حرصًا على الشهادة المسيحية أمام العالم. «الحَدَثات .. يكن مُحبات لرجالهن ويحببن أولادهن ... خاضعات لرجالهن، لكي لا يُجدَّف على كلمة الله» ( تي 2: 4 ، 5). لا يوجد ما يعطي لكلمة الله قيمتها وتأثيرها في قلوب الناس، مثل حياة تُعاش بأمانة وفي توافق مع تعليم الكلمة؛ إن مثل هذه الحياة «تزين تعليم مخلصنا الله» (ع10) وتُسكت كل افتراء من إبليس وأتباعه (ع8). وفي النهاية لن يجد أحد مجالاً ليتكلم بالسوء على كلمة الله (ع5). آه لو أدركت الأخوات أن أعين الناس تراقب لا المنابر فقط حيث الوعاظ، بل المساكن أيضًا حيث الزوجات.

لكن هناك مشجع آخر وهو أن الخضوع وسيلة فعَّالة لربح النفوس: «كذلك أيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن، حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة، يُربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة، ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف» ( 1بط 3: 1 ، 2). والرسول بطرس هنا يخاطب أساسًا الزوجة التي اختبرت الخلاص بعد الزواج (لئلا يتصور أحد أن هذا تصريح للزواج بغير المؤمنين) ويوضح أنها مُلزمة بالخضوع لزوجها رغم أنه غير مؤمن، لكنه يشجعها مؤكدًا أن هذا سيؤدي لخلاصه. إن خضوعها له سيكون شهادة مؤثرة له عن إيمانها بالمسيح، وهو إن كان يقاوم الكلمة رافضًا الإيمان، لكنه لن يقوى على مقاومة أسلوبها الراقي كزوجة مُطيعة ومُحبة ووفية. والزوجة لا يلزمها أن تكرز لزوجها باستمرار. لكن عليها أن تكون صادقة في محبتها وتضحيتها واحترامها له، وأن تقرن هذا بالصلاة، والرب سيأتي به للإيمان.

باعث آخر للخضوع يتمثل في أن الخضوع يضفي على الزوجة جمالاً أدبيًا فائقًا وزينة حقيقية تتزين بها قدام الله والناس. «ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية، من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب، بل إنسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن» ( 1بط 3: 3 ، 4). العالم يركز على الشكليات السطحية والمظاهر الخارجية، أما الرب فإنه يريد زينة حقيقية دائمة وباقية. هذه الزينة هي روح الهدوء والوداعة والخضوع لزوجها. والله يعتبر هذه السمات عظيمة القيمة «كثيرة الثمن» لأنها ذات صفات يسوع المسيح*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا

Br.Hany  شكرااااااااااااا لمجهودك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا

Br.Hany  شكرااااااااااااا لمجهودك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أبريل 2009)

الله يباركك , موضوعات هادفه ومفيده ’ شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هانى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

